# The best pick for hard shredding



## ragweed (Jul 6, 2009)

I just want to find the ideal pick for those heavy riffs in Fear Factory, Divine Heresy, etc. I use Dunlop Gator 1.14mm, but these picks fray away very soon. I read about the Dunlop Ultex Jazz III. People said that is perfect for this. I need peoples' opinion about that (ofc who plays this style).


----------



## splinter8451 (Jul 6, 2009)

Well I play mostly Dream Theater stuff and all I use are Jazz III's (blacks and the reds). 

Sometimes I use the Ibanez Paul Gilbert picks too, they are just like a larger Jazz III's.


----------



## scorch15 (Jul 6, 2009)

i agree with whoever said jazz III pickups, i use them and play extreme fast metal along the lines ov divine heresy and behemoth, there cheep so go buy some and try em out


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jul 6, 2009)

Dunlop Jazz III tortex, not the nylons


----------



## splinter8451 (Jul 6, 2009)

To be clear... I use these. Haha I have a pack of the Tortex ones and dang they slip out of position so easily. 

These have the text on them embossed so it acts as a grip and it doesn't slip as easily when picking fast and hard. Plus these have a sharper point compared to the more rounded Tortex ones.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 6, 2009)

Never tried tortex, but Ultex Jazz III's are amazing. They have a much tighter feel and sound compared to the nylon ones.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 6, 2009)

A few months ago I just ordered 6 or 7 packs of different kinds of picks I'd heard about and gave them each a good workout. While I really did like the Ultex Jazz IIIs, I just can't quite get around how small they are. I ended up settling on the Black Jazz III XLs. Now why can't they make an Ultex Jazz III XL? That would be the ultimate pick.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jul 6, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Never tried tortex, but Ultex Jazz III's are amazing. They have a much tighter feel and sound compared to the nylon ones.



Why do no stores where I live have those? haha

I have been wanting to try them but I do not feel like ordering online.


----------



## ragweed (Jul 6, 2009)

AvantGuardian said:


> ...I just can't quite get around how small they are...



How? I have big hands...


----------



## The Echthros (Jul 6, 2009)

if youre allready using the gater 1.14 just get you a set of standard ultex 1.14s? same pick shape, anti slip material, really light, and most importantly for accurate picking its really hard. i have literally never worn one out. You will lose them though. they are light colored and slightly transparent; your carpet will more than likely claim a couple


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 6, 2009)

I use the Dunlop tortex blue or greens, the blues should be good for that kind of riffery


----------



## BurialWithin (Jul 6, 2009)

all i use is the Tortex sharp picks i can't use anything else


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jul 6, 2009)

Try the Dunlop Gel Extra Heavy (yellow)... or the thickest Dunlop Nylon (black... all of them are shades of white/black/gray.... the black is the thickest). I switch back and forth between those... the yellow gel pick seems to be smoother for arpeggios, but for overall playing the nylon feels more comfortable to me for some reason.

I've tried the the Jazz III style picks a few times and I just don't really like them. It's all about preference... for me, they are TOO thick/stiff and too small... uncomfortable. Don't let anyone tell you they are necessary for shred or extreme metal... a lot of other picks could be just as effective or more so depending on the person and how they hold the pick/how high they choke up on it, etc.

Oh, and just throwing this out there, but I'm pretty sure I've read before that Dino Cazares actually uses some kind of medium thickness pick... which is pretty thin compared to the super thick Jazz III's other people use... again, it's all about personal preference... the only way to really find out what works best for you is to try different picks out for a while


----------



## Meldville (Jul 6, 2009)

I use the purple tortex picks. Never cared for the picks with the sharp point on the end, and +1 to them feeling small (I'm sure people get used to it, but I like mah tortexes!)


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 6, 2009)

ragweed said:


> How? I have big hands...


 
Try one out and maybe you'll see what I'm saying. I have average sized hands, and if I have a good grip on the pick, just a tiny little point sticks out. This is great for precision lead picking but doesn't feel right to me for rhythm parts and you can't really back off your grip at all because of the pick size. I use the XLs and adjust my grip a bit depending on what I'm playing.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 6, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


> Why do no stores where I live have those? haha
> 
> I have been wanting to try them but I do not feel like ordering online.



I know, it sucks. I have to order them online too. But once I too the plunge, there was no going back. It's worth it.


----------



## Luuk (Jul 6, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


>



Yep, I use those too.. For everything I play. Only the red ones, because when I drop a black pick, I can't find anymore on stage


----------



## Apophis (Jul 6, 2009)

Personally I prefer DUNLOP BIG STUBBY 3mm and nothing else


----------



## shredfreak (Jul 6, 2009)

Luuk said:


> Yep, I use those too.. For everything I play. Only the red ones, because when I drop a black pick, I can't find anymore on stage



Same here 
I only use the black ones for rehearsing, they do seem even harder tbh.

The red ones have 3 holes drilled through them to make sure i don't loose them


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 6, 2009)

i've always used the Dunlop 1.0mm but the ones you're using are already thicker than that so i'd guess you're not looking to take a step backward.


----------



## Anton (Jul 6, 2009)

*BEST PICK IN THE WORLD! *
It runs out pretty quickly but it's the most comfortable pick i ever had.
Very good for riffing(some will find it not thick enough) and super fast for shredding!


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a whole box full of picks I've tried that I didn't get along with I dig Jazz 3's but they are far to small for my big hands, but after a lot of time wasted I finally found that my ultimate pick is the Jim Dunlop stubby triangle 1.5!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 6, 2009)

Anton said:


> *BEST PICK IN THE WORLD! *
> It runs out pretty quickly but it's the most comfortable pick i ever had.
> Very good for riffing(some will find it not thick enough) and super fast for shredding!



how thin are those? i've been known to snap picks before


----------



## Randy (Jul 6, 2009)

+1 to the Tortex M3's and the Jazz III's


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 6, 2009)

Anton said:


> *BEST PICK IN THE WORLD! *
> It runs out pretty quickly but it's the most comfortable pick i ever had.
> Very good for riffing(some will find it not thick enough) and super fast for shredding!


 These are what Dimebag used. I use em too. I use a new one every practice cause they wear out really quick but they are the best sounding and feel great.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 7, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Try the Dunlop Gel Extra Heavy (yellow)... or the thickest Dunlop Nylon (black... all of them are shades of white/black/gray.... the black is the thickest). I switch back and forth between those... the yellow gel pick seems to be smoother for arpeggios, but for overall playing the nylon feels more comfortable to me for some reason.
> 
> I've tried the the Jazz III style picks a few times and I just don't really like them. It's all about preference... for me, they are TOO thick/stiff and too small... uncomfortable.



Man, EXACTLY the same here. 

I keep switching between the Yellow Dunlop gels and the black Dunlop nylon.
I can't stand Jazz picks. I can't get how someone can play with picks that small... Not for me.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 7, 2009)

I use the Jazz III's as well. If I try a bigger pick I just end up choking up on them until my fingers are right out to the edge anyway.


----------



## loktide (Jul 7, 2009)

sorry, but there's no 'best' pick for hard shredding...

any stiff (thick) pick will do just fine. it really boils down to your picking technique. some player's make certain pick sound better than other, imo.

just invest the few coins in getting different brands, thicknesses and shapes (pointy, round,...) and find it out for yourself. nobody can tell you what's the best pick for you


----------



## vontetzianos (Jul 7, 2009)

Apophis said:


> Personally I prefer DUNLOP BIG STUBBY 3mm and nothing else


 
This.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 7, 2009)

Dunlop Jazz III XLs (black ones) although I have to check out some of those Ultex Jazz IIIs.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like the Jazz III pics because of their small size and the little tip that sticks out, initially I started using them because a lot of my favorite players were using em. They've since grown on me, and I'm convinced they are the best for uber shred because I thought it was all about economy of motion? And if you have a lot of pick sticking out - that kinda hurts your speed a lil I think. I have normal size hands, and It's just what I like 

Order a few different brands and see what you like...

Oh by the way, I dunno if anyone said this but the black Jazz IIIs are warmer sounding than the Reds which sound more snappy. I like the reds more.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 7, 2009)

I use Dunlop Tortex Sharp 1.0mm. Because they are sharp, you can be more accurate and the thickness means they don't give and you can chug away nicely.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dunlop 3.0 MM Big Stubbies for me 





I was using this until I lost it 





If you ever try V-Picks, get the clear ones...the glow in the dark ones don't feel as good.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 7, 2009)

I use these ones

I like the purple ones






I guess I can shred....


----------



## QueeZeR (Jul 7, 2009)

I've been using the red Jazz III picks for quite a while now, but after reading this thread I decided to test some of my old picks and discovered that the purple stubby 3.0 mm felt fucking amazing! Unfortunately though, the harder material sounded more mellow and bassy, and produced a lot more pick-noise. After a quick research I raged at the fact that there are nylon big stubbys, but not small nylon stubbys.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 7, 2009)

jazz dunlop 3


----------



## ragweed (Jul 8, 2009)

Okay i just bought 3 packs of Dunlop Ultex 1.14mm. It looks very massive after 2-3 h of play and also big enough.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 8, 2009)

COOL PICKS "PHAT CAT" PICK - Elderly Instruments

Dan(dpm) told me about these and I dig them a lot. Kind of like a Jazz III XL but better.


----------



## Trespass (Jul 8, 2009)

Jazz III's are very articulate, and for me, too articulate. I only really play on a jazzy/deep darker clean tone (Fender Twin ). I used Jazz IIIs when I played with distortion, and it made playing and being articulate much easier, as well as trained my picking hand. But the less gain involved, the worse they sound (to me).






http://www.jimdunlop.com/index.php?page=products/pip&id=21&pmh=products/picks

This is the pick for me right now. It's very expressive. When picking fast passages, the round shape produces a nice round tone, and it's rigid, so emphasizing the beginning and end of a run or little sweep with a snap is easy, and comes naturally. If you want to get more expressive with your playing, and include shred, get something like this over the Jazz IIIs. But if you still can't pick, get the IIIs to train your economy of motion.



Notice those beautiful accents?


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 8, 2009)

ohio_eric said:


> COOL PICKS "PHAT CAT" PICK - Elderly Instruments
> 
> Dan(dpm) told me about these and I dig them a lot. Kind of like a Jazz III XL but better.



I'll stick with these, because I hate nylon pick tone:


----------



## keeper006 (Jul 8, 2009)

Apophis said:


> Personally I prefer DUNLOP BIG STUBBY 3mm and nothing else


I started using the Big Stubby 3.0 like 20 years ago when I read the "AL Di Meola Guide to Chords Scales and Arpeggios" where Al said "if you want to play fast, get the biggest, firmest pick you can find." That's the Big Stubby. I also use them for everything. They have great positive attack when shredding and just crush the string for metal chugging or djent. I highly recommend.


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 8, 2009)

I really like jazz 3's. I use em for everything. I just like the feel of 'em. It's also easier for me to pull pinch harmonics with 'em. If you play lead, IMO you should definately use jazz 3's. I personally love playing blues on em.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 8, 2009)

I used to love Big Stubbies. I don't like how much pick noise there was though. I want to try the nylon ones.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 8, 2009)

I went from Jazz III's to these and never looked back.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jul 8, 2009)

Trespass said:


> This is the pick for me right now. It's very expressive. When picking fast passages, the round shape produces a nice round tone, and it's rigid, so emphasizing the beginning and end of a run or little sweep with a snap is easy, and comes naturally. If you want to get more expressive with your playing, and include shred, get something like this over the Jazz IIIs. But if you still can't pick, get the IIIs to train your economy of motion.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice those beautiful accents?




Good luck playing any of Marshall Harrisons stuff, I can play a few things but his techniques are fucking INSANE. Although I can honestly say he sadly cant play anything interesting at slower tempos, he deff. is a MASTER SHREDDER


----------



## leandroab (Jul 8, 2009)

I really like the Jazz III shape. But they are so small even for me (I have small hands)...

I'm really divided between Jim Dunlop nylon (1mm) and Big Stubbies (2mm).

They reach my expectations


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 8, 2009)

I use Jazz III's, and even though I have massive hands they're extremely comfortable. Way more comfortable than the Fender Classic Celluloid Heavies I used to use.


----------



## Desi (Jul 9, 2009)

Man, I change picks almost as fast as I change my underwear (trust me, that's pretty damn fast). I'm currently using the Dunlop JazzTones 208s. They're like massive Jazz 3s, but much thicker, and have really nice, rounded edges. I find using those picks to be much more effortless than Jazz 3s. They also come in many different sizes and tips, such as pointy, regular rounded, and broad rounded. Very good picks.


----------



## MTech (Jul 9, 2009)

Ultex Jazz III

they last extremely long and sound soooooo good. That material is amazing. I got to try this cause a DT addict ordered in a bunch of them at GC and gave us some to check out. I guess he heard JP is using them now.
If you really want a deal you can order them from InTune Guitar Picks and it's cheaper price/better quality and you can get your own prints on them.


----------



## Powerslave214 (Aug 3, 2009)

JP's not using the Ultex Jazz III's. I talked to him at a meet and greet the other day, and he didn't like them as well as the regular ones.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 3, 2009)

Apophis said:


> Personally I prefer DUNLOP BIG STUBBY 3mm and nothing else


----------



## Caparison123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I stumbled across this thread about two weeks ago and it made me want to try out the jazz III's. I didn't like them years ago when I played them, but when I tried them out last week on my BFR...it made all the difference in the world. I really didn't think switching picks would have such a significant impact on my playing, but it really did- I was able to play cleaner and faster.

This has also forced me to start carrying around picks (in my wallet, car, etc) something I never did before- because I absolutely refuse to play with any other pick again.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 3, 2009)

I use the jazz III XL's


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 3, 2009)

Maniacal said:


> I use the jazz III XL's



Same here. I'm so used to them now that anything else feels like playing with a paddle. The only other picks I use are 0.73 tortex ones that I use for strumming the acoustics.


----------



## Scali (Aug 3, 2009)

I never quite got on with the Jazz III myself, I have both a Tortex and a nylon one.
I find them too thick, too rigid.
I prefer either mandolin picks (especially the Gibson Heavy variation, but I think Gibson stopped making them years ago. The Fender ones are much tougher, haven't found one I like yet, I use a Boston one now), or regular Dunlop 0.88 or 0.96. No Tortex please, I like them smooth.


----------



## adaman (Aug 3, 2009)

I really like the ultex jazz III's.


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 3, 2009)

Use your fingers, they're harder than any pick.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 3, 2009)

^

Tip of the month!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 3, 2009)

JAZZ lll. Has anybody used the ones with the grip on the end?


----------



## auxioluck (Aug 3, 2009)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> Dunlop Jazz III tortex, not the nylons


----------



## playstopause (Aug 4, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> JAZZ lll. Has anybody used the ones with the grip on the end?



Those are brand spanking new. I don't know if they have shipped from Dunlop yet.


----------



## cyril v (Aug 4, 2009)

I've got the Eric Johnson Jazz III's, they are a little bit bigger on the area where you put your thumb. absolutely perfect IMO.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Sep 9, 2009)

tortex jazz in 1.14 FTW! the superior sound of the 1.14 (Purple) Tortex and the superior control of a Jazz III.


----------



## Dickicker (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude, I love the Tortex myself but I just started playing the Ultex and I like the sharper point. But I hate how they dont have the grippiness too them like a tortex. Then I fourn the Tortex WEDGE! They have a nice almost sharp point to them with a wider top like a normal pick. Great for heavy "feel it" riffs and great for articulation! Awesome stuff!


----------



## Skylark (Sep 9, 2009)

I always loved the Ibbys for te the point but now I use the Ultex only. Jazz III didnt appeal to me for the sharpness of the point. Cause I dont strum as hard Ultex is what I searched for


----------



## ilyti (Sep 9, 2009)

I use a 1.5 mm Jazz model from Picks and Stones Gemstone Guitar Picks . It's based off the Jazz III but slightly larger and made of brazillian agate.







What's great about the stone pick is that it doesn't give way at all, all the pick momentum is transfered to the string. You can control your dynamics better and it "slides" more easilly from string to string.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's my secret weapon:








They wear out too fast, unfortunately, and are somewhat hard to find. But I get way better tone and feel out of these than anything else I've tried. The black Jazz IIIs feel somewhat clunky to me and sound muffled, by comparison.

The Metacarbonates allow me to achieve a great deal of evenness between my picked and hammered notes, which is important when playing in a legato style.


----------



## shaneroo (Sep 9, 2009)

haven't read everything here, so forgive me if i'm rehashing, but.....
i used to use "Cool" picks..... they are white with grip in the middle, that says "Cool."
i know, the lamest thing in the world, but they are amazing..... i even had my own custom pics designed after them..... not saying cool though 

when i was at berklee, i used the dunlop aligator 1.14, and would literally sand the pick into something wicked sharp! so, it would be big enough for my comfort, but sharp enough to almost poke out an eye...... you should try it


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 9, 2009)

nevermind guy got banned xD

i use ultex jazz III those just are the best for me


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 9, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> haven't read everything here, so forgive me if i'm rehashing, but.....
> i used to use "Cool" picks..... they are white with grip in the middle, that says "Cool."
> i know, the lamest thing in the world, but they are amazing..... i even had my own custom pics designed after them..... not saying cool though
> 
> when i was at berklee, i used the dunlop aligator 1.14, and would literally sand the pick into something wicked sharp! so, it would be big enough for my comfort, but sharp enough to almost poke out an eye...... you should try it


 
I have some of those Cool picks and they are awesome!

I've been using the 2.0mm Purple dunlop picks with the turtle on them, but they wear down so fast with how heavy I pick... however, I just found these and want to order some in a bad way:






Btw: Can we ban the douche bag that posted that grotesque picture in the post above mine? That disturbed me.


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 9, 2009)

I use Jazz III XLs.

They still arent ideal for me, but so far they are the best ones I have found. 

They are also impossible to get where I live so I have to order them from the US.


----------



## Wiz (Sep 9, 2009)

Ultex Jazz III, it's like Super Saiyan Jazz III.


----------



## Bleak (Sep 9, 2009)

Red Bear Trading Co. The Best Guitar Picks Made - Your Tone Starts Right Here

Check those guys out. They have a "Big Jazzer" shape which is excellent. It's a tad bigger than a standard Jazz III, but not quite the Jazz XL size, either. Picks last FOREVER.


----------



## Crometeef (Sep 9, 2009)

ultex jazz III's ftw !


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2009)

Jazz IIIs. 

/thread


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 9, 2009)

Those Red Bear ones got a great review in Guitar Player. I haven't tried 'em for $20 apiece!


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 9, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


>



What's this? Ultex picks with a sharper bevel? I need to look into these. They might save me the trouble of filing down the edges of my Ultex 1.14s like I do currently.


----------



## Bleak (Sep 9, 2009)

TomPerverteau said:


> Those Red Bear ones got a great review in Guitar Player. I haven't tried 'em for $20 apiece!




Yep, they're expensive, but they're a really quality product. They've lasted me quite some time now, and sound better than any others I've used. Maybe try out the Tuff-Tone picks. They're made of a different (albeit similar) material that's a little more durable, and only 10$ a pop.
They'll do custom shapes too if they don't already offer something you're in to.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 9, 2009)

I use good old Dunlop Tortex Sharp 1.0mm. Would never use anything else. They help me get great attack.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Sep 10, 2009)

jazz lll / thread


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey, the Dunlop site shows a bunch of different color TeckPicks. The one that is called "Brass" says it's aluminum like the rest. Anybody know if these are actually brass, or just brass-colored?


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 10, 2009)

TomPerverteau said:


> Hey, the Dunlop site shows a bunch of different color TeckPicks. The one that is called "Brass" says it's aluminum like the rest. Anybody know if these are actually brass, or just brass-colored?



I think it's actually brass, because it didn't disintegrate on me like the other ones did.


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 10, 2009)

It's the same price as the rest of 'em. I would guess (on top of your durability review) that if the anodizing didn't wear off to reveal aluminum underneath, they turned your fingers green, and they felt heavier, they are really brass.

I remember telling the guy behind the counter at the music store in the '80s, "I need some metal picks...for my metal lifestyle!"


----------



## Loomer (Sep 10, 2009)

ilyti said:


> I use a 1.5 mm Jazz model from Picks and Stones Gemstone Guitar Picks . It's based off the Jazz III but slightly larger and made of brazillian agate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^^^This.

I had an amazingly good Jazz III XL-sized (maybe a bit bigger) pick, made out of scandinavian Flint stone. My god it was awesome. But then I broke the tip on a pickup polepiece 

Now I'm just trying to find a new one!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 10, 2009)

Which one is ^that^ one right there? And am I doing something wrong, or do these picks seriously cost like $90 for a 4 pack? If that's true - with the way I lose picks, I can't try them out.


----------



## Loomer (Sep 10, 2009)

The Flint pick I had cost 70 danish Kroner, a normal pick costs like 5. So yeah, stone picks are pricy, but they NEVER get worn. Plus they're handmade, so that adds to the price. Also, a pick like that I wouldn't throw away. Until I broke it pissed, I had it on me at ALL TIMES.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 10, 2009)

In that case, I'm going to practice holding onto the same pick for as long as I can and then decide if I want to step it up. I lose them like I don't want them, usually.


----------



## Loomer (Sep 10, 2009)

You should try it out though. Of course, speed picking was a little harder due to the weight, but I've never sounded better. You just get so much *THUNK* from a stone pick.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 10, 2009)

The one in the picture above is actually only $22.. which is 44x as much as the picks I use now, but I'm willing to give it a shot. Tone has no price limit.


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 10, 2009)

Bet you won't lose that one!


----------



## ilyti (Sep 11, 2009)

^ That's exactly it. I payed $25 for this pick and two years later I've still got it. It does come with a warning that it may break if you drop it on tile flooring (stone on stone) but I've dropped it many times and played with it almost everyday, it shows absolutely no sign of wear. Best $25 I ever spent. I used to lose picks all the time just like everyone but I've looked after this one because I payed a lot more for it. If I ever lose it, I'll let you know.


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 11, 2009)

I use Ultex Jazz III's. Would love it if they had some colour in them though cause if you lose sight of one, you've pretty much lost it for good.


----------

